

How To Convert Email Subscribers To SMS Subscribers For Info Marketers - hardline
http://blog.callloop.com/converting-email-subscribers-to-sms-subscribers-for-info-marketers

======
cbs
Find a high-quailty carrot and give customers no other option than to
participate via SMS? Thanks for the groundbreaking insight, but if the cost of
getting a SMS is really that high, maybe the takeaway should be "quit trying
to destroy your customer relationships with sms marking".

~~~
hardline
Nope, just make SMS an optional field, along side with your email marketing.
SMS is all about the ROI, with a 97% open rate, it's hard NOT to do it.

If you're a spammer, yes you'll destroy a relationship. If you're an ethical
marketer and find the correct opportunities to use SMS, you'll blow up.

Keep believing that and you'll be in trouble in the next 6 months to 3 years.

~~~
cbs
_Keep believing that and you'll be in trouble in the next 6 months to 3
years._

I will? We don't market directly to consumers, so I have the added benefit of
maintaining an attitude towards marketing not skewed by the cognitive
dissonance that I have watched build in my friends as they ramp up their
marketing efforts.

For example, you mention the difference between spamming and "ethical
marketing" there is only spam and spamming that happens to stay on this side
of the CAN-SPAM act.

 _Not sure I understand "quit trying to destroy your customer relationships
with sms marketing?" What do you mean by that?_

Every single time I receive an SMS about something that I didn't explicitly
and narrowly ask to be informed about, someone loses my buisness. Everyone
from some startup I forgot about months ago to my previous optometrist.

